# Happy birthday Suzanne!!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Here's to many more happy and peaceful ones!!!

I toast to you Chef Fass, Cheers!

cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's to a Happy Birthday and many more!!!:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happy Birthday to a fellow Lower Manhattan Denizen


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!
Na ta ekatostiseis!!! Be a hundred!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Instead of a Hersheys Kiss here's a







from all of us in here!

Happy Birthday (and from Bun Bun too)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy, happy birthday, Suzanne! I raise my glass and offer a toast to many years of health and joy to you! 

P.S.- Thanks again for the contact for my students. That may yet pan out!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thank you to all of you! How sweet you are. Check out my review of the bd dinner under Restaurant Raves!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*Happy slightly late Birthday Suzanne!*

What can I say...I just got home myself. Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy birthday Suzanne.


----------

